# Would you try iui at 42?



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

I've had 2 ICSI, last one was a bio-chem.At the mo, the thought of an IVF horrifies me.

What is the procedure with iui?..and the success rate for over 40's.

I had my AMH done last week and it was 16.4. DH has a good count,but has antibodies, due to a vas reversal.

Any help please?

H X


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

The procedure for IUI is much the same as for IVF, the only difference is that DH's sample is introduced into your uterus via a catheter. Usually the drugs are the same but lower doses but it can be done naturally but you really need to pinpoint ovulation to get your best chance so most clinics use stims & HCG to release, some may use sniffs to down reg too.

HTH?


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

Yes that helps thanks.

Has it worked for anyone aged 42?

h X


----------

